# "Defiant" 1AA at Home Depot



## JNieporte (May 16, 2012)

Browsing the flashlight section at Home Depot today, my wife found a flashlight called the Defiant LED Tactical flashlight. It appears to be a rebrand of the Brinkmann ArmorMax AA. Cost was $8, including battery, and it comes with a pocket clip. Output is listed at 56 lumens (FL1 standard), and it looks about right.






















Does Brinkmann have to sue somebody?






Reverse clicky switch...





Highly textured OP reflector. Not sure what LED is used...





Removable bezel-down pocket clip...





Size, with the included AA battery...





The head unscrews as well...





Beam shot at ten feet. The beam is very white, but the photo shows a green tint...


----------



## fishndad (May 16, 2012)

:thumbsupid you give her a big hug and say i love ya honey?


----------



## Racer (May 16, 2012)

For $8 I would try a 14500 in it just for kicks


----------



## cccpull (May 16, 2012)

Saw it Saturday while at Home Depot an almost bought it, until I remembered I had just bought the Costco/techlite 3 pack the day before. 
It looks like a cool little EDC light.


----------



## JNieporte (May 16, 2012)

Racer said:


> For $8 I would try a 14500 in it just for kicks



No 14500. It killed something, and now it won't turn on. Back to Home Depot for a replacement.


----------



## betweenrides (May 17, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> No 14500. It killed something, and now it won't turn on. Back to Home Depot for a replacement.



Well, thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## JNieporte (May 17, 2012)

betweenrides said:


> Well, thanks for taking one for the team.



No problem; the store will exchange it for a new one.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 17, 2012)

looks like a good toolbox light if it has decent flood to it. I wonder what the current draw on eneloops and alkaline is... 1.5 hours sounds like it runs at pretty high current levels ~1A perhaps


----------



## ragweed (May 17, 2012)

My Armormax has decent flood. For 8 bucks thats a good deal. The only problem I have with the Armormax is that the click switch started not coming on at times & there is no way I can see to replace the switch.


----------



## Dhbwa (May 17, 2012)

Looks like I found a good "sit on the garage bench" light!!


----------



## flatline (May 17, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> looks like a good toolbox light if it has decent flood to it. I wonder what the current draw on eneloops and alkaline is... 1.5 hours sounds like it runs at pretty high current levels ~1A perhaps



I don't know how you use your toolbox lights, but I use them for short distances to see what I'm working on and for that, 50+ lumens is way too bright.

I'd rather have something with lower output and longer runtime.

--flatline


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 17, 2012)

flatline said:


> I don't know how you use your toolbox lights, but I use them for short distances to see what I'm working on and for that, 50+ lumens is way too bright.
> 
> I'd rather have something with lower output and longer runtime.
> 
> --flatline


It is bright if it has a tiny hotspot for sure but for a quick blast of light it is fine. I have worked on things using a 13 watt fluorescent drop light and that is a lot brighter than 50 lumens but it was a flood light.


----------



## pepekraft (May 17, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> No problem; the store will exchange it for a new one.



They won't mind that you intentionally put a high voltage cell in there which damaged it? That's a nice return policy.


----------



## JNieporte (May 17, 2012)

pepekraft said:


> They won't mind that you intentionally put a high voltage cell in there which damaged it? That's a nice return policy.



I've actually spoken to the manager about this before. As long as I have the receipt (within 90 days), the bar code on the packaging, and all accessories, I can return it, no questions asked.


----------



## pepekraft (May 17, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> I've actually spoken to the manager about this before. As long as I have the receipt (within 90 days), the bar code on the packaging, and all accessories, I can return it, no questions asked.



Well, the egg's on me. I had ungraciously and incorrectly assumed that you were taking advantage -- as if that could be any of my business in the first place. I guess it really _is _a nice return policy (no sarcasm implied this time) and very awesome that you've spoken about it with them. I'm sorry that I jumped to the wrong conclusion.


----------



## JNieporte (May 17, 2012)

pepekraft said:


> Well, the egg's on me. I had ungraciously and incorrectly assumed that you were taking advantage -- as if that could be any of my business in the first place. I guess it really _is _a nice return policy (no sarcasm implied this time) and very awesome that you've spoken about it with them. I'm sorry that I jumped to the wrong conclusion.



No harm done. I had that talk a while back when trying a 14500 in a different AA light. The manager has done this himself, and admitted trying to use 18650s in anything that will take three AAAs in a carrier. It was actually him that told me to bring back that first one.


----------



## somnambulated (May 18, 2012)

That's awesome! Gotta love a store manager with flashaholic tendencies. 


Via iPhone & Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW (May 18, 2012)

Should have used a TI crAA 14505 instead of a 14500


----------



## damn_hammer (May 18, 2012)

This looks exactly like the Brinkmann Armormax at half the price + a clip! I'm going to HD tonight, and get at least one to try out and compare. If its the same light, a very good price for what you get.

The Brinkmann Armormax 1AA
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-new-Brinkman-single-AA&p=3018556#post3018556


----------



## JNieporte (May 18, 2012)

damn_hammer said:


> This looks exactly like the Brinkmann Armormax at half the price + a clip! ...http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-new-Brinkman-single-AA&p=3018556#post3018556



Yup, that's what I said. Performance is exactly the same as well.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 18, 2012)

Current draw?


----------



## JNieporte (May 18, 2012)

Phaserburn said:


> Current draw?



No idea; I don't have the equipment to measure.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 18, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> No idea; I don't have the equipment to measure.


you need a ~$3 on sale harbor freight DMM then


----------



## Phaserburn (May 18, 2012)

Checked my local HD and nada. I was going to get a few.


----------



## damn_hammer (May 18, 2012)

No go at my local HD also :-(

These were found in the standard flashlight aisle?


----------



## flatline (May 18, 2012)

No luck for me at my local HD. Maybe I can swing by one of the others some time this weekend.

--flatline


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 18, 2012)

flatline said:


> No luck for me at my local HD. Maybe I can swing by one of the others some time this weekend.
> 
> --flatline


The probably have them in the store but not on display yet it could take a week or so depending on how busy things are.


----------



## flatline (May 18, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> The probably have them in the store but not on display yet it could take a week or so depending on how busy things are.



Ah. Good to know.Thank you!

In the meantime, can anyone compare the Defiant's tint and beam qualities with some other well known budget light like the Energizer Tactical AA or Inova X1 AA?

--flatline


----------



## AIC (May 19, 2012)

Awesome! I love seeing these budget lights when I'm out and about. I'll be passing by a HD Friday, I may have to look for this one. I just picked up the $4 Ray-o-Vac 1aa at Wal-Mart. For having a generic Chinese LED, it really is a great, simple light. I like it.


----------



## JNieporte (May 19, 2012)

damn_hammer said:


> No go at my local HD also :-(
> These were found in the standard flashlight aisle?



Same aisle as the other flashlights.




flatline said:


> Ah. Good to know.Thank you!
> In the meantime, can anyone compare the Defiant's tint and beam qualities with some other well known budget light like the Energizer Tactical AA or Inova X1 AA?
> --flatline



Energizer Tactical: same tint. Beam is just as bright (the Energizers are rated at 50 lumens now due to a change in ANSI standards, but the light is unchanged). The Energizer throws just a tiny bit farther.
Inova X1: don't have one.
Brinkmann ArmorMax AA: this is the same exact light.


----------



## AIC (May 19, 2012)

Dang it, I just realised that I'm not going past an HD, it's a Lowes. Are there any high value lights I should look for at Lowes?


----------



## Beamhead (May 20, 2012)

Got one as a replacement for a dead "Husky" it has an under driven Cree XP-E, nice beam but not very durable.


----------



## JNieporte (May 20, 2012)

AIC said:


> Dang it, I just realised that I'm not going past an HD, it's a Lowes. Are there any high value lights I should look for at Lowes?



Lots of Energizer and Coast headlights. 
This cheap set... http://www.lowes.com/pd_359405-50584-810101_0__?productId=3550480&Ntt=flashlight&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dflashlight%26page%3D3%26Ns%3Dp_product_price%7C0&facetInfo
is worth the cost for the headlights alone.


----------



## braddy (May 20, 2012)

I am forcing myself to quit buying cool, interesting, well-priced, niche, etc, lights that are unregulated.

It seems that if they aren't regulated, they just aren't worth having except as extras, and give aways, and such.


----------



## flatline (May 20, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> Lots of Energizer and Coast headlights.
> This cheap set... http://www.lowes.com/pd_359405-50584-810101_0__?productId=3550480&Ntt=flashlight&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dflashlight%26page%3D3%26Ns%3Dp_product_price%7C0&facetInfo
> is worth the cost for the headlights alone.



I bought that set around Xmas time for the headlamps when it was about $8. Totally worth it for the headlamps and the coincell lights.

The 9-LED lights are junk. One would only work intermittently (bad connection in the head somewhere) so I threw it away. The pen lights are also junk, but at least they work correctly. The clip from the pen lights is decent and fits other, more deserving lights 

The headlamps are surprisingly decent for the price, especially compared to the cheapness of the other lights in the package. I like the fact that they run on a single AA instead of 3 AAAs.

--flatline


----------



## flatline (May 20, 2012)

braddy said:


> I am forcing myself to quit buying cool, interesting, well-priced, niche, etc, lights that are unregulated.
> 
> It seems that if they aren't regulated, they just aren't worth having except as extras, and give aways, and such.



I like to keep some inexpensive lights around to use as beaters and as loaners.

Also, a low output unregulated light is a great way to suck every last bit of juice from a battery before recycling it.

--flatline


----------



## cccpull (May 20, 2012)

If you can't find the Defiiant and want a good low priced light, Costco has the Techlite 3 pak, Cree XPG, 200 lumen at 14.99.


----------



## flatline (May 25, 2012)

So the Home Depots in the Memphis area have, within the last week, put out 2 Defiant-brand lights: a 4D lantern and a 50-LED 4AA showerhead.

But no 1AA light.

*sigh*

--flatline


----------



## damn_hammer (May 25, 2012)

the same here, also a Defiant UV light for less than $10. but no 1AA Defiant-Brinkmann ... yet.


----------



## copperfox (May 25, 2012)

Looks like an XP-E from the picture.

Does this have a reverse or forward clicky?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 25, 2012)

copperfox said:


> Looks like an XP-E from the picture.
> 
> Does this have a reverse or forward clicky?


For $8 chances of it having a forward clicky are very slim.


----------



## 97catintenn (May 25, 2012)

While we are talking about home depot and lights, the maglite solitare is only 4.95 right now


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 25, 2012)

97catintenn said:


> While we are talking about home depot and lights, the maglite solitare is only 4.95 right now



Is that what they pay you to take it off their hands?


----------



## JNieporte (May 26, 2012)

copperfox said:


> Looks like an XP-E from the picture.
> 
> Does this have a reverse or forward clicky?



Reverse clicky.


----------



## Racer (May 28, 2012)

Definitely thanks for taking one for the team. I was at Lowes today buying some Kobalt pliers and I was unimpressed by their selection of LED lights. Home Depot is no bastion of quality LED lighting itself, but at least I usually find some $10-$15 widget with my name on it. Wasn't all that impressed with the pliers either.


----------



## flatline (May 28, 2012)

damn_hammer said:


> the same here, also a Defiant UV light for less than $10. but no 1AA Defiant-Brinkmann ... yet.



Anyone know anything about the UV light?

--flatline


----------



## DaveG (May 28, 2012)

Picked up a 1-aa model at my HD,had to play around with it to get it to light up all the time.Also spotted a Defiant,50-led shower head light 4-aa cells,a 4-d cell ?lantern,and the uv-model also.All were the Defiant brand.If you can get the 1-aa model to work the way it should, its not a bad light for the money.


----------



## Illum (May 28, 2012)

Beamhead said:


> Got one as a replacement for a dead "Husky" it has an under driven Cree XP-E, nice beam but not very durable.



Many commercial 1AA lights that uses anything but 5mms have a tendency to use drivers that pull as much as an amp from the batteries. This is normal for an off the shelf boost driver, but then they are paired with carbon zincs 
Have you tried regular alkalines Cartman? Or is it just the same?


----------



## flatline (May 28, 2012)

How come none of these Defiant brand lights are on the HD website?

--flatline


----------



## damn_hammer (May 28, 2012)

HD employee said the 1AA in op has been in since the 11 th of may but are nowhere to be found.

There is also a Defiant silver metal body 3xAAA w/130 lumens and 3 modes ... ~$20


----------



## Phaserburn (May 28, 2012)

Found these finally and snagged a few. Interestingly, they pull around .8A regardless of batt chemistry, fresh alk, Nimh, lithium or nizn. Great beam. Gotta make sure the tailcap is screwed down tight or it can flicker. Works great.


----------



## Canuke (May 28, 2012)

XP-E? That's a step up from the XP-C in the Noma version of this light I picked up in Canada 2 years back.


----------



## Canuke (May 28, 2012)

Correction: the Noma has an XP-E as well. The Defiant I just picked up is nonetheless brighter, and has a wider, more diffuse hotspot due to denser orange peel on the reflector (in fact it's more like frosting than OP). There are notable construction differences as well, enough to potentially prevent parts interchange.


----------



## Streamer (May 29, 2012)

Picked one up this morn at local HD. Works great. Solid little light. Accidentaly dropped it from counter shelf to ceramic tile floor...no problems..seems to be DURABLE in my experience.

One note is I ditched the carbon zinc battery for a RayOvac AA I had handy....torch would not light.
After examination... this particular RayOvac battery is slightly shorter than any other alkalines in my stash and has a funky cathode design. So, I put in a Lithium and away we go. So far so good.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 29, 2012)

I stopped by HD today and saw the 1AA light, the reflector seems to have rather heavy orange peel on it for sure. They had a whole section of lights at the bottom of the shelf about a dozen different Defiant brand lights including several headlamps and a few shower head ones. There was a 2AAA LED penlight for $8 using a 5mm inset LED with a clicky switch on the end, and a 3 pack of 12led 2AA flashlights for about $15 that looked mildly interesting the headlamps were all 5mm based 3AAA versions as were all the other lights I saw too. The lantern had a single high power LED for high mode and 4x5mm LEDs for low and at $20 it was interesting but not enticing enough. I walked away not buying anything as the 1AA was too bulky for my liking.


----------



## Streamer (May 30, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> 1AA was too bulky for my liking.



LOL...yep, I have more compact AA's also,  but this one sure fills a niche for the price..._as in someone grabbin it for a loaner.

_


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 30, 2012)

Streamer said:


> LOL...yep, I have more compact AA's also,  but this one sure fills a niche for the price..._as in someone grabbin it for a loaner.
> 
> _


It has advantages and disadvantages as a loner.... advantages being: cheap, rugged, and simple, disadvantages: short runtime makes for someone complaining about it but perhaps maybe you would get it back after the battery is depleted


----------



## damn_hammer (May 31, 2012)

I'd like to mod this light. If I could only find Nichia 219 on 16mm mpcb. I think it would make a good camping light.


----------



## betweenrides (May 31, 2012)

flatline said:


> How come none of these Defiant brand lights are on the HD website?
> 
> --flatline



Good question. Still no Defiant brands in the Chicagoland HD's. While perusing the website by brand, I was surprised to see a rather extensive collection of 32 Fenix flashlights, 29 Streamlight and 8 Surefire models. They have over 300 flashlights in total. Organization is pretty lame. Selecting Maglite brand, it only shows most of the lights offered, you have to search for others and they can be buried in a wrong section. Still, I didn't know they offered all these brands. Prices are fairly high.


----------



## larrupin (Jun 7, 2012)

Still no 1aa model in Springfield MO, had several of the other defiant variations that have been mentioned above. They did have a defiant penlight that I thought pretty hard about, has anyone tried one of the penlights?

Also checked store in Joplin Mo today, only had the lantern.

Hope to get these in my area soon!

Larrupin


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 13, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> It has advantages and disadvantages as a loner.... advantages being: cheap, rugged, and simple, disadvantages: short runtime makes for someone complaining about it but perhaps maybe you would get it back after the battery is depleted



I too was thinking it was a good loaner. I was planning on keeping them loaded with lithiums for max performance/runtime and totally worry-free on over draining a nimh cell when in the hands of a normal person.


----------



## kavawava (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a pretty interesting find, for $8 it would be a great "throw in my truck light" as a backup to my EDC. Thanks for the heads up! off to HD.


----------



## DaveG (Jun 15, 2012)

I just picked up another one,for the price not bad at all.


----------



## Light Sabre (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought one of these and ran some tests on it. Tests were run with a fully charged 2000 mah Duraloop. Current draw was a little less than 900 ma. The FL-1 runtime on the package was 1.5 hours, I got 2.25 hours with the Duraloop. I loved the beam from the light. Nice bright hotspot and nice big diffused corona


----------



## Danielight (Jul 5, 2012)

I checked availability at a local HD (Fairlawn, OH), and their website said there were four available (@ $7.97). Just as a point of clarification, these lights are made out of reinforced nylon, not aluminum. That might make them more rugged. If I bought one of these, I would probably keep it in my car.


----------



## olfart (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, now you got my appetite whetted for one of these, so I went to my local (40 miles away) HD and spent 20 minutes looking at their flashlight rack. Two Defiants, a 9-LED UV and a camping lantern. No Compact Tacticals. I even asked a clerk, who dragged a ladder over to check the top shelf for stuff that just came in today. A box of Defiant Tacticals, but they were silver, cylindrical and $19.95 each. No sale.

Dejected, I came home and got on the computer. HD's web site showed the Compact Tactical, so for good measure I ordered 4 of them. Oops. No confirmation page after placing the order. Can't refresh, can't back up a page. Phoned Customer Service, who said wait an hour and see if I get a confirmation e-mail. No joy there, either. Maybe I'm not supposed to have this particular light.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 11, 2013)

It's been almost a year since I started this thread. I'm not sure if Brink... Defiant, update the light or if my sample (the one I killed with a 14500) was defective, but I've acquired seven of these now. All of them work with a 14500, although I admit to running them for only 30 seconds at a time. No heating up, no change in tint, no weird smell, no negative effects. The output is about 150 lumens with the 14500.


----------



## chiphead (Sep 1, 2013)

Will it handle an Energizer Lithium?
chiphead Ausin,TX


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 1, 2013)

chiphead said:


> Will it handle an Energizer Lithium?
> chiphead Ausin,TX


It should with no problem...... that is an energizer ~1.5v Lithium type battery (1.8v nominal)


----------



## JohnGribbin (Sep 13, 2013)

Lynx_Arc said:


> you need a ~$3 on sale harbor freight DMM then


Thanks for the tip. Going tomorrow.


----------



## Sgt Lumpy (Sep 18, 2013)

JohnGribbin said:


> [Harbor Freight Multimeter]...Thanks for the tip. Going tomorrow.



When you go, take along one of their coupon pairs available in every throway paper and online. One gets you 20% off, of course. The other alternates free goodies. Look for the one with the free flashlight. 9 LED, 3x AAA, batteries included. Talk about a perfect truck/kitchen/table saw/tackle box/gun box light.

I've got dozens of them scattered around the house. And a dozen more still in their packages.

Look inside your guitar. Find that old bag of pot someone put there back in the 70s.

When the free flashlight goes off coupon, try for the free scissors. I don't care much for the free tape measures.

On MultiMeters, I recommend the Fluke clone. You'd swear it was a rebranded Fluke (might be). Mine seems indestructable. Has a light meter...


Sgt Lumpy


----------



## Gambrinus (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm a flashlight newbie, but I've carried one of these for almost a year now and I've definitely got my 8 bucks worth out of it. The only gripe I have about it is that I have to loosen the tail cap to get it to come on sometimes. I replaced the o-rings in it not long after I got it. I've never really tested if it's truly water proof or not. I literally use this thing every day. I carry it clipped on my left pocket. No way there is a better light out there in this price range.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 29, 2013)

My local HD in Oxford, AL is fully stocked with at least 100 or more. So far I think they are a good value.


----------



## tsbrink1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I saw a large variety of Defiant flashlights at my HD a couple weeks back including a larger sized 1000 lumen and some head lights. Took a pass as I was just beginning to research my first high end light. After reading this thread, I think I'll shelf that idea for a bit and try out a couple of these. My store had them in tons of cardboard displays. Even had that 1000 lumen one open on a table to play with!


----------



## lionken07 (Jan 5, 2014)

picked up one of these myself. Ok quality for 8 bucks. I might go get a few more to play with...


----------



## TMedina (Jan 5, 2014)

I bought one earlier this year and keep it in the office as a loaner. Solid, durable, basic light. The hour or so runtime isn't great, but for crawling under desks and tracing cabling, it works just fine.

Great choice in the "beater" category.


----------



## dod (Jan 12, 2014)

Local HD had these, as well as energizer headlamps on sale. 4LED and the bigger 7 LED 100 lumen LED headlamp model. Now that I've seen this I may have to head back and pick a few up.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 13, 2014)

Something that has most likely been mentioned before: One might want to beef up the water resistance with some hot glue/thicker o-ring, but otherwise is a great beater light.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Jan 13, 2014)

It reminds me of the old Brinkman Maxfires I have in a box somewhere...

I need to throw those away...Ima dayum packrat... Lol..


----------

